# logiciel monitoring coeurs cpu



## bobitavu (11 Mai 2011)

Bonjour , 

je cherche le nom du logiciel qui affiche l'utilisation des coeurs processeur dans la barre des menus avec les carrés bleus.
comme ici


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mai 2011)

iStat menus


----------



## Jeffouille (18 Mai 2011)

Il y a Menumeter aussi


----------

